# I need a good commentary on Ezekiel



## Anton Bruckner (May 27, 2008)

Can anyone recommend me a good book that covers Ezekiel. I am becoming enraptured with the book of Ezekiel and I want something meaty and scholarly to back me up. I would greatly appreciate your recommendations. Please no Dispensational stuff 

Thanks in advance.

ps. Also a good commentary on Jeremiah and Isaiah to boot.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 27, 2008)

Links and Downloads Manager - Old Testament - Exposition on the Prophet Ezekiel -- William Greenhill - The PuritanBoard


----------



## JM (May 27, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f78/exposition-ezekiel-patrick-fairbairn-21069/


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 27, 2008)

you guys are brilliant. Thank you very very very much.


----------



## py3ak (May 27, 2008)

Be aware that Calvin does not cover all of Ezekiel. Just the first 20 chapter, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Archlute (May 27, 2008)

Iain Duguid has a commentary on Ezekiel in the NIVAC series. NIVAC is not generally known as a scholarly production, as it is meant for the layman or pastor without any language training, but there is much serious scholarship that has gone into the background work of this volume. It is currently one of the top modern commentaries on that prophet, even though it is part of a more popular series. I have it, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 27, 2008)

The best Ezekiel commentary in the English language is almost certainly the two volume masterpiece by Dan Block.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2008)

I echo the recommendations of Duguid, Calvin, and Fairbairn. Here are some additional suggestions (including a dispi) . . .

Allen, L. C. (2002). Vol. 28: Word Biblical Commentary : Ezekiel 1-19. Word Biblical Commentary. Dallas: Word, Incorporated. One of my OT profs offers one of the most up-to-date scholarly treatments.

Cooper, Lamar (1994) The New American Commentary: Ezekiel. Broadman. Conservative SBC series committed to inerrancy.

Eichrodt, Walther. Ezekiel: A Commentary. Philadelphia: The Westminster Press, 1970. A bit dated neo-orthodox scholarly contribution.

Feinberg, Charles Lee. The Prophecy of Ezekiel. Chicago: Moody Press, 1969. Don't disdain the dispensationalism. Feinberg was a diligent student of Hebrew.

Hengstenberg, E. W. The Prophecies of the Prophet Ezekiel Elucidated. Translated by A. C. Murphy and J. G. Murphy. Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1869. Reprint. Minneapolis: James Publications, 1976. An old classic by an old classic.

Keil, C. F. "Ezekiel." In Commentary on the Old Testament in Ten Volumes. Vol. 9. Reprint (25 vols. in 10). Grand Rapids: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co., 1982. I ALWAYS touch base with K&D when I work with the OT. Dated, but vintage believing technical scholarship.

Zimmerli, Walther. A Commentary on the Book of the Prophet Ezekiel: Chapters 1-24. Philadelphia: Fortress Press, 1979. One of the praised volumes in a praised liberal series.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 28, 2008)

Derek Thomas' _God Strengthens_ published by Evangelical Press is very good.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 28, 2008)

Duguid is one of my two very favorite OT commentators of the present day. He is a noted expert on Ezekial. Daniel Block is also essential. As to Jeremiah and Isaiah, I would recommend Lundbom in the Anchor Bible for the technical matters on Jeremiah, and Dearman, McConville, and Ryken for the less technical side. Of course, Calvin is magnificent, as is Keil/Delitzsch. On Isaiah, you could go broke with commentaries. I have really enjoyed Alec Motyer (get his beefier stand-alone commentary, which has much more detail than his Tyndale volume). Oswalt is good in either incarnation (NICOT and NIVAC). Older commentaries include Calvin, J.A. Alexander and Keil/Delitzsch.


----------



## holyfool33 (Jun 8, 2008)

Anton Bruckner said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good book that covers Ezekiel. I am becoming enraptured with the book of Ezekiel and I want something meaty and scholarly to back me up. I would greatly appreciate your recommendations. Please no Dispensational stuff
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ps. Also a good commentary on Jeremiah and Isaiah to boot.



There are Dispenstaional commentaries to Ezekiel? But I digress from what I have heard Tremper Longman is quite good You could also try Gill or Henry if you want something slightlly older then dirt


----------



## shackleton (Jun 8, 2008)

I was beat to it but at Whitefield Theological Seminary there is an entire class of the book of Ezekiel and the books recommended are, Ezekiel by William Greenhill and Commentary on Ezekiel by Patrick Fairbairn. If these were already recommended I guess they must be good.


----------

